# Brown Bears.



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok ive seen alot of animals advertised since keeping reptiles, lions, tigers, zebra, monkeys...never a brown bear.

My dream animal would be tiger or brown bear.

I have seen Tiger, so i was just intrested to know the price for a brown bear


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont think there are any bears kept in private collections, apart from heythrop which have a polar bear,black bears and brown bear???
there used to be a brown bear kept in scotland a long time ago but not sure what happened to that maybe someone else will know?
tbh they would need extremely large enclosures about same size as a large big cat enclosure and so this is probably why people dont keep them therefore i couldnt put a price on them but would guess ALOT:gasp:
stu


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> i dont think there are any bears kept in private collections, apart from heythrop which have a polar bear,black bears and brown bear???
> there used to be a brown bear kept in scotland a long time ago but not sure what happened to that maybe someone else will know?
> tbh they would need extremely large enclosures about same size as a large big cat enclosure and so this is probably why people dont keep them therefore i couldnt put a price on them but would guess ALOT:gasp:
> stu


Thanks for reply.
You say they need a enclosure the same as large cats, but people keep large cats and large cats are really not that expensive, so i wouldnt be suprised if brown bears were not too expensive either.

Before i began keeping reptiles and looking into exotic mammals i though tigers and lions would of cost a BOMB, but they really dont.

Dan


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

most of the money goes on enclosure and feeding (which would cost hundreds a months if not more) hence why they are soo cheap, as there isnt much of a market for them but because there arent as many bears i would have thought they would be expensive due to rarity and importation of them : victory: just a guestimate.
stu


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> most of the money goes on enclosure and feeding (which would cost hundreds a months if not more) hence why they are soo cheap, as there isnt much of a market for them but because there arent as many bears i would have thought they would be expensive due to rarity and importation of them : victory: just a guestimate.
> stu


good point.
nerys or rory may have an idea on price?

Dan


----------



## carpetpythonman (Aug 11, 2009)

this is the site for some lions Lion [LSWSTSKA234672009] : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association

and this is the site for tigers Buy a Tiger Online! Buy Tigers at the most original pet store ever!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

carpetpythonman said:


> this is the site for some lions Lion [LSWSTSKA234672009] : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association
> 
> and this is the site for tigers Buy a Tiger Online! Buy Tigers at the most original pet store ever!


Thanks for the links but i know how much cats go for, its the brown bear i want a price for 

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## carpetpythonman (Aug 11, 2009)

snakelover said:


> Thanks for the links but i know how much cats go for, its the brown bear i want a price for
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan


ill search for a brown bear now then


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

im america they are for sale but you will be hard pushed to find an advert for a bear in the uk 
stu


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> im america they are for sale but you will be hard pushed to find an advert for a bear in the uk
> stu


how many dollars they fetch in US then?

i plan on moving to america in 2 years 

Dan


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

i personally think your off your rocker tbh. lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i am off my rocker :crazy:


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

A few years ago we were in Bulgaria and an elderly couple were walking along the beach with thier bear in tow heading straight for us. The lady grabbed my then 5 year old son and sat him on the bear. He loved it but i was terrified. Its teeth were huge. It didnt half stink. Dont think i would like to be around that smell for long. I dont agree with them being on show like that but it did actually seam to have a bond with the old couple and looked healthy.


----------

